# Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day 2011



## JamesD (Apr 1, 2011)

*Pinhole Day is coming, once again! *
Always officially the last Sunday in April, Pinhole Day this year falls on April 24th, which is also Easter Sunday.

Pinhole day is hosted by www.pinholeday.org.  It's not a contest, and there are no prizes or judging. It's just an event where people around the world make a pinhole photograph, whether film, digital, or some alternative process, on the designated day, and post their creations to the Pinhole Day website.  It was started in 2001, with 291 participants in 24 countries, and has run every year since. In 2010, there were 3449 participants from 70 countries.

Pinhole day falls on Easter Sunday this year; as a result, submissions will be accepted this year for pinhole photos taken between 23 April and 1 May (Usually, they must actually be taken on Pinhole Day).  Submission opens on 24 April, and closes on 31 May.  The official rules and requirements are available at the website listed above.

I'm not affiliated with Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day in any way. I just think it's a really cool thing to do, and I'm finally going to get to participate again this year, for the first time since 2006.


----------

